# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Paging Dr. Herbology ... Dr. Herbology to the Bushcraft Medicine Forum ...

## preachtheWORD

I hope this is the right place for this topic.  I didn't see anywhere better.

About two months ago I was diagnosed with a range of stomach ailments - hiatal hernia, acid reflux, gastritis, some spots that may become ulcers, etc.

Prescription medication has worked kinda sorta okay ... you know how it is.  It costs an arm and a leg but it doesn't cure you.  Well, that's not the kind of treatment that I am interested in.  I would much rather go the natural medicine route.

My dad is quite knowledgeable about medicinal plants.  He knows the Jethro Kloss "Back to Eden" book pretty well from cover to cover. He highly recommended Goldenseal and Slippery Elm.  There were a few other herbs that were supposed to help, but these were the best.  Both can be purchased in capsule form, but I can fairly easily obtain the real thing in the wild.  I have some dried Goldenseal ready to powder. The Slippery Elm may have to wait a couple weeks.

Perhaps someone can advise me here.  Do any of you have experience with treating "belly troubles" with natural medicine?  What worked or didn't work? If you used it, did you find Golden Seal or Slippery Elm to be effective?  What, if anything, have you found to be more effective?

I haven't seen a lot of herbology talk on this forum, but I imagine somebody on here has some experience in this field.

----------


## Winnie

A friend has an ulcer and swears by aloe vera juice, apparently it's very calming.

----------


## preachtheWORD

I heard about using aloe, but after years of using it topically for burns and such, I would definitely feel funny about ingesting the stuff ...  But if it works, I would try it.

----------


## Winnie

Have a read of this PTW, it's not a definitive but gives you an idea

http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-aloe-vera.html

And here's the Wiki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloe_vera_juice

----------


## preachtheWORD

Thanks, Winnie, that is some good info.  Looks like I need an aloe plant!

By the way, how does your friend extract and use the juice?  Do you just blend up a stalk and drink it, or squeeze out the gel and eat it?  What do you do with it?

----------


## Winnie

I have no idea! I'll ask him. I have a feeling he buys the juice from a healthfood store.

----------


## Winnie

Just found this! May be of some help.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4861826_aloe-vera-juice.html

----------


## Rick

First, ulcers are caused by the H. pylori bacteria. About half of us have it but it doesn't cause a problem for most. However, it can cause both ulcers and more serious problems in the stomach and small intestine. If you've been diagnosed with ulcers then you should be tested for the presence of H. pylori and be on an antibiotic if it's found. You can be cleared up in a couple of weeks. 

While I do understand the cost vs. benefit concern please remember this is your health and your life you are talking about. I'm not certain there should be a cost benefit concern when it comes to that. I don't agree that medications cost an arm and a leg and don't cure you. They should cure you and if they aren't then you need to inform your PCP. A different medication may need to be administered. Not every bacteria is susceptible to every antibiotic. Your PCP may have made his/her best guess as to what you needed to be on but may have guessed wrong. It happens. They are only human. So you try something else. Consult your PCP and let them know cost is an issue. They may be able to provide you samples or write you a script for generic meds. 

No offense but why one earth would you come here and try to self medicate based on what some untrained folks would offer...including me...rather than what a trained physician has to offer?

----------


## rwc1969

Things that work for my stomach and intestinal ailments are not entirely bushcrafty, but are au naturale; hot peepers are numero uno, onions and garlic a close second, yogurt and buttermilk are great for digestion, red and blue berries, especially blueberries, chaga tea, sumac tea, any tea really, green leaf veggies, fiber. 

Things that make em worse for me are; coffee, pop, alcohol, stress, lack of exercise, greasy foods, low fiber foods, non-complex sugary foods.

I don't think there's a remedy for hernias other than surgery. I had two at once, that and the recovery was one of the most miserable experiences of my life. Mine weren't hiatal though.

A lot of times stomach type ailments are caused by bad bacteria and the system not being flushed out properly. Adding the good bacteria, yogurt, buttermilk, etc., and add something to kill the bad bacteria, hot peepers, onions, garlic, berries, tea and put somethin down to scrape your innards clean, veggies, fiber...lots of times that alone will get rid of and prevent the ailments.

----------


## preachtheWORD

Rick - 

I have been diagnosed with H. Pylori.  That coupled with a family history of digestive system disorders has made for a double whammy.

I have been to the doctor - many times.  I am on prescription medication.  I have no plans to substitute herbs for my meds.  Rather, I want to supplement with herbs.  The meds are _partly_ getting the job done.  I would like to add a little natural medicine to finish the job.  Only if I am someday cured of this problem (which could happen) would I go off my prescriptions.

----------


## Winnie

I spoke to my friend today PTW, and he uses store bought Aloe Vera juice. He uses it as a tummy soother because his prescription meds cause problems with his stomach. He also eats live yoghurt.

----------


## justin_baker

Try california bay laurel leaves. They are extremely strong and potent (way more than the regular bay laurel) and they seem to help out a lot of different stomach issues. Its gotten me out of diarrhea, indigestion, constipation, and it has components that are proven to treat pain and migranes. Im not saying that it will work for what you have, but it might be good to try. It makes a great soothing tea. I can mail some to you if you would like. Even if it doesent help, im sure you would still enjoy tea from a plant that only grows on the other side of the country.

----------


## randyt

i have gastritis and what i've used along with my prescriptions is licorice root tea. it has made a night and day difference for me. i talked to my dr about it and he said if it helps, do it.  what helps too is not drinking soda, coffee, alcohol, and eating spicy foods. also eating several small meals instead of three main meals.

----------


## Rick

If you are using prescription meds and herbal meds please ensure you PCP knows you are using herbal meds. We often think in terms of one helping the other and don't stop to think that herbal meds may well render the prescription meds less effective. Some medications should not be used in conjunction with other meds or foods. For example, the anticoagulant effects of coumadin may be decreased if taken with  foods rich in vitamin K. Vitamin E may increase warfarin affect.  Cranberry juice may increase warfarin effect. Foods or other medications may impact how medications are broken down in the intestines. The result is too much or too little medication be absorbed. Here's a list for grapefruit juice that I found. Just make certain your doctor knows. 

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/foo...rition/AN00413

----------


## tipacanoe

Don't forget the vinegar.  I know several guy's at work that were having stomach problems, and the doctor they were going to asked them to try taking like 2 oz. of vinegar, diluted with a little water,  in the evening, and all have had excellent results with it.  I haven't read anything about this as I don't have problems, just saying I have heard that it works for these men.

----------


## Rick

That's interesting since vinegar is acetic acid. I would have thought an alkaline base would have been more effective. But, hey, if it works for them...

----------

